# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  The Linda Thorson Appreciation Thread

## Bryan

I would like to start a thread for fans of the superb Linda Thorson. Unlike many of Emmerdale, she has a superb acting talent and the moment i heard she was to join the show i regained an intrest. I loved her as Tara King in the Avengers and have loved her work ever since.

As Rosemary she is a superb addition to the show, her scenes with Patsy Kensit show how a great actress can pull off a scene even when put against dead wood like Kensit. Her character is superb and sosphicated, with her scheming and one liners! Long may Linda and Rosemary continue!   :Cheer:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I would like to start a thread for fans of the superb Linda Thorson. Unlike many of Emmerdale, she has a superb acting talent and the moment i heard she was to join the show i regained an intrest. I loved her as Tara King in the Avengers and have loved her work ever since.
> 
> As Rosemary she is a superb addition to the show, her scenes with Patsy Kensit show how a great actress can pull off a scene even when put against dead wood like Kensit. Her character is superb and sosphicated, with her scheming and one liners! Long may Linda and Rosemary continue!


Rosemary plays such a brilliant soapbitch. Does anyone know if she stays in Emmerdale permanently??

----------


## samantha nixon

bb i really cant see how you like linda and not patsy as patsy is a million times better at acting at least sadie is a good character rosmary is just a pain

----------


## alan45

Linda Thorson is a brilliant actor and the difference between her and plastic Patsy was evident tonight. Ms Kensit should take some tips from an expert

----------


## samantha nixon

alan you just wouldnt know talent if it came up and slapped you in the face

----------


## alan45

> alan you just wouldnt know talent if it came up and slapped you in the face


Obviously you are entitled to your opinion but dont tell me I dont know talent.  :Angry:   Do you remember Linda Thorson in The Avengers. Her career details speak for them selves. Have a look and discover HERE the difference between great and mediocre  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## samantha nixon

i dont remember her in the avengers no as im not old enough to have and you look at patsy's she has been in more than double the stuff linda has Patsy IMDB profile

----------


## Bryan

> i dont remember her in the avengers no as im not old enough to have and you look at patsy's she has been in more than double the stuff linda has Patsy IMDB profile


quality not quantity

just becuase you havent watched the avengers doesnt mean that you can say shes a rubbish actress... you can base your opinions on emmerdale yes, but if you havent seen anything else of hers then its a bit unfair.

patsy kensit cannot act!!! her looks (   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) have got her where she is now...not her acting...she can not act her way out of a paper bag.

The purpose of this thread is to pay tribute to Linda Thorson (a fantastic actress) and not to debate that Patsy Kensit is better. So if you havent nothing better to add than "rosmary is just a pain" i suggest you dont post in this thread.

----------


## alan45

> i dont remember her in the avengers no as im not old enough to have and you look at patsy's she has been in more than double the stuff linda has Patsy IMDB profile


Have you even looked at some of it. Most of it was straight to video nonsense. She has ruined the part of Sadie King which could have been brilliant in the hands of an actor with even a modicum of talent

----------


## samantha nixon

> Have you even looked at some of it. Most of it was straight to video nonsense. She has ruined the part of Sadie King which could have been brilliant in the hands of an actor with even a modicum of talent


im not even gonna reply to that im gonna listen to bb and bog of this thread but all i can say i aired my views no need to bite my head of alan

----------


## alan45

> im not even gonna reply to that im gonna listen to bb and bog of this thread but all i can say i aired my views no need to bite my head of alan


I wasnt aware that I bit your head off

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Even Patsy has admitted Emmerdale 'saved' her career.  She's said on record that her career was going down the toilet before Kieron Roberts gave her a call.  As Alan (and Sadie) have said, most of her stuff she did was either naff, shown to a small audience, or went straight onto video.

----------


## alkalinetrio

he has right to bite  your head of about it if u do it first :Smile:  and as for the actor i dont usualy watch eastenders but from what ive seen shes much more interesting to watch then patsy

----------


## Em

I think Linda is a fantastic addition to the Emmerdale cast, and hope she becomes a permanent character. I think the introduction of the whole family would be a good move on the writers parts, especially with a lot of characters supposedly leaving.

----------


## samantha nixon

> Even Patsy has admitted Emmerdale 'saved' her career.  She's said on record that her career was going down the toilet before Kieron Roberts gave her a call.  As Alan (and Sadie) have said, most of her stuff she did was either naff, shown to a small audience, or went straight onto video.


thats what im saying patsy plays sadie well im not saying everything else patsy has done is fantastic am i?

----------


## Bryan

> I think Linda is a fantastic addition to the Emmerdale cast, and hope she becomes a permanent character. I think the introduction of the whole family would be a good move on the writers parts, especially with a lot of characters supposedly leaving.


I agree this would be great to see another powerful family tackling the Kings. 

All rich families work best when they have a rival, be it the Barnes to the Ewings or the Colbys to the Carringtons... they create superb drama!!

I am all up for the Sinclairs full time!!!   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> and as for the actor i dont usualy watch eastenders but from what ive seen shes much more interesting to watch then patsy


You mean Emmerdale scott?  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol

----------


## alkalinetrio

oh yeah haha cheers chris emmerdale i ment! see thats what lack of sleep does to ya haha

----------


## alan45

> thats what im saying patsy plays sadie well im not saying everything else patsy has done is fantastic am i?


She was rubbish again last night, she will be rubbish tonight and will be rubbish tomorrow night. The sooner she goes the better. She really is an appalling actor, totally abysmal. Not fit to tie Linda Thorsons shoelaces

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Couldn't agree more Alan.  Linda acts Patsy Kensit off the screen.  Yet Patsy is unfortunately going to be on our screens for another SIX months.   :Sick:

----------


## alkalinetrio

i thought she was leaving sooner

----------


## samantha nixon

you 2 are just horrable you lot think you can do better go and join an agency and let me no when your on tv doing better than her, then ill be sure to slag you of

----------


## Em

Hey all,

can we just chill? the title of this thread is the Linda Thorson apreciation thread not lets have an excuseto slag each other off. 

SO back to Linda, does anyone know if the Sinclairs have been signed up full time? Or are the producers still deciding?

Does ayone know how many immediate family members there are? Totally agree with BB, all the best rich families work best with an equally powerfull rival.

----------


## samantha nixon

> Hey all,
> 
> can we just chill? the title of this thread is the Linda Thorson apreciation thread not lets have an excuseto slag each other off. 
> 
> SO back to Linda, does anyone know if the Sinclairs have been signed up full time? Or are the producers still deciding?
> 
> Does ayone know how many immediate family members there are? Totally agree with BB, all the best rich families work best with an equally powerfull rival.


then why do people slag patsy off in here if its ment to be a "appreciation thread for linda"

----------


## alan45

> then why do people slag patsy off in here if its ment to be a "appreciation thread for linda"


You were the one who first brought Ms Kensit into the thread.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## samantha nixon

yeah saying she is better than linda as thats what you lot do in other threads about patsy

----------


## Bryan

> you 2 are just horrable you lot think you can do better go and join an agency and let me no when your on tv doing better than her, then ill be sure to slag you of


this forum is about expression of peoples opinions on soaps and dramas, just because someone doesnt agree with your opinion doestn mean you have to take it personally and be offensive to alan and richie

their opinions are valued on these boards, as are yours, and i do not appreciate you speaking to them in such a manner. Your opinion is Patsy is a good actress, theirs is different... which is fair enough, there are threads to discuss, not argue this, but this thread is about Linda Thorson, NOT Patsy Kensit

If you continue to speak in such a way then i will have no option but to give you an alert, which i dont not want to do.

----------


## samantha nixon

> this forum is about expression of peoples opinions on soaps and dramas, just because someone doesnt agree with your opinion doestn mean you have to take it personally and be offensive to alan and richie
> 
> their opinions are valued on these boards, as are yours, and i do not appreciate you speaking to them in such a manner. Your opinion is Patsy is a good actress, theirs is different... which is fair enough, there are threads to discuss, not argue this, but this thread is about Linda Thorson, NOT Patsy Kensit
> 
> If you continue to speak in such a way then i will have no option but to give you an alert, which i dont not want to do.


ok then ill keep my comments to myself but only if they do as in a few threads they have slagged paty of and maybe i was wrong to write the bit you quoted (that aint an apology by the way i just said i could have been wrong)

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

did no one ever teach any of you if you don't have anything nice to say don't say it at all patsy and linda are both good actress's in different ways and on topic i think linda is cool and a great actress but i don't like the character she plays very much as she is nasty

----------


## Siobhan

> did no one ever teach any of you if you don't have anything nice to say don't say it at all patsy and linda are both good actress's in different ways and on topic i think linda is cool and a great actress but i don't like the character she plays very much as she is nasty


If everyone who didn't have something nice to say on certain topics didn't say anything, there would be far less post. this is about give and take. It is not an attack on anyone here on the boards just someone point of view. Personally I don't like Patsy as a actress, I think she is wooden and Sadie character is ruined by poor acting... Linda is a fantastic actress

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Does anyone know if the Sinclairs have signed on for longer at Emmerdale??  :Smile:

----------


## samantha nixon

i think there is still gonna be storylines with them, but i dont no how long

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i think there is still gonna be storylines with them, but i dont no how long


That should be good then. The Sinclairs have been really good and i think they will make a great match for the Kings. I hope they stay in Emmerdale permanently  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

Emmerdale has had no real Bitch since the departure of Kim Tate. I think Rosemay is a superbitch and Linda plays the part to perfection.

----------


## samantha nixon

no one will ever live up to kim as she was the first bitch in emmerdale and is a fab actress

----------


## Bryan

> no one will ever live up to kim as she was the first bitch in emmerdale and is a fab actress


im concerned with your methods of judging acting talent

how can you be spot on one moment with Claire King?

yet off the mark with Patsy Kensit?

Those two are not in the same league at all!

----------


## samantha nixon

> im concerned with your methods of judging acting talent
> 
> how can you be spot on one moment with Claire King?
> 
> yet off the mark with Patsy Kensit?
> 
> Those two are not in the same league at all!


bry you moan at me when i write stuf in here then you do it, whatever i do seems to be wrong in your eyes
claire is a fab actress but so is patsy and you wont change my mind you dont agree with it then fine but get over it

----------


## Bryan

> im not even gonna reply to that im gonna listen to bb and bog of this thread but all i can say i aired my views no need to bite my head of alan


pity you didnt stick to your original viewpoint, instead of ruining a perfectly good thread, dedicated to a woman with imense acting talent.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## samantha nixon

yeah decided i would stay, i quite like it in this thread theres a lot of love going round

----------


## Bryan

> yeah decided i would stay, i quite like it in this thread theres a lot of love going round


sarcasm is the lowest form of wit...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

your perfectly welcome as long as you dont go off topic, this thread is for LINDA THORSON not PATSY KENSIT

if you can establish that fact and obide by it then i have no objections to you posting in this thread   :Smile:

----------


## samantha nixon

this is the last ill say so i dont ruin your thread any more 
sorry if i took it off topic i was upset when i first done it then i carried on which i shouldnt have done and bry reading your things in here however i feel you always make me life

----------


## Meh

*Can we keep this thread on topic. Its about Linda Thorson and can we keep it that way.*

----------

